# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Du lịch Đền Bắc Lệ Lạng Sơn (Thời gian: 1 ngày, phương tiện ôtô)

## poohtravel

*Du lịch Đền Bắc Lệ Lạng Sơn
 (Thời gian: 1 ngày, phương tiện ôtô)*


_Bắc Lệ là một ngôi đền cổ thuộc xã Tân Thành, huyện Hữu Lũng tỉnh Lạng Sơn. Đền nằm trên đồi cao, dưới bóng những cây cổ thụ hàng trăm tuổi. Đền thờ Bà Chúa Thượng Ngàn (nữ thần cung cấp ban phát nguồn của cải nơi núi rừng cho con người) - một trong ba vị Mẫu được thờ phụng trong hệ thống tín ngưỡng dân gian của người Việt và Chầu Bé là một nhân vật có thật người vùng Bắc Lệ, theo những người dân trong vùng kể lại thì Chầu Bé có thể thay mặt cho Mẫu thực hiện những lời nguyện xin của người dân.

Chương trình chi tiết:

 06h00: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón tại điểm hẹn của quý khách, khởi hành đi Lạng Sơn lễ cầu may, an bình năm mới. Trên đường đi Quý khách dừng chân nghỉ ngơi và ăn sáng tại Thị Trấn Mẹt. 
 10h30: Đến Lạng Sơn, Quý khách thăm quan và làm lễ tại Đền Bắc Lệ.
 12h00: Quý khách lên xe trở về thành phố Lạng Sơn, thưởng thức bữa ăn trưa với những đặc sản khó quên của xứ Lạng: Vịt quay lá móc mật, khâu nhục, khoai môn Lệ Phố,…
 Chiều: Xe đưa Quý khách trở lại trung tâm thương mại Đông Kinh sầm uất và nổi tiếng. Quý khách tự do dạo chơi và mua sắm.
 16h00: Quý khách lên xe trở về , Xe đưa Quý khách về điểm hẹn ban đầu kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách!_

_Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 380.000 VNĐ
 (Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)_


_* Giá trên bao gồm:

 - Phương tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại. 
 - Mức ăn: 80.000đ/ bữa chính (1 bữa trưa).
 - Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.
 - Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh 
 - Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ người.
 - Khuyến mại : Nước uống trên xe.

 * Giá trên không bao gồm:

 - Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
 * Ghi chú: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
 - Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
 - Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
 * Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước._


*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*


*Lưu ý: Không được đặt link trong bài viết. Yêu cầu bạn đọc kỹ quy định của diễn đàn trước khi post bài trên didau.org. Nếu còn sai phạm sẽ xóa bài và ban nick mà không cần thông báo trước. Thân!*

----------


## dieptour

*Du lịch Đền Ông Hoàng Mười – Đền Bà Triệu* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện ôtô)*

_Đền ông Hoàng Mười cách trung tâm thành phố Vinh khoảng 2km, được xây dựng năm 1634 (thời Hậu Lê). Năm 2002, đền được UBND tỉnh Nghệ An xếp hạng Di tích lịch sử văn hoá cấp tỉnh.Di tích đền ông Hoàng Mười ở xứ Nghệ ngoài giá trị văn hóa lịch còn có cảnh quan hấp dẫn du khách, thuận tiện giao thông bởi nó toạ lạc trên vùng sơn thuỷ hữu tình._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Ngày 01:  Hà Nội – Đền Bà Triệu - Vinh (ăn trưa, tối)*
*06h00:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Sầm Sơn. Đến Phủ Lý, xe dừng lại Quý khách nghỉ ngơi và ăn sáng tự túc. Trên đường đi Quý khách dừng chân vào lễ *đền Bà Triệu* - Đền được xây dựng vào thế kỷ thứ 3 để tưởng niệm công lao của Bà Triệu. Đến thế kỷ 6, Đền được vua Lý Nam Đế cho xây dựng lại. Cuối thế kỷ 18, đền bắt đầu có diện mạo như ngày nay.
*11h30:* Đến thành phố Vinh, Quý khách nhận phòng, ăn tr*ưa nghỉ ngơi.
Buổi chiều Quý khách tự do tham quan thành phố.
*18h30:* Quý khách ăn tối, tự do dạo chơi thành phố Vinh về đêm.
*Ngày 02: Vinh – Đền Ông Hoàng Mười - Hà Nội (ăn sáng, trưa)*
*06h00:* Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn sau, xe đư*a Quý khách khởi hành đi tham quan và lễ tại _Đền Ông Hoàng Mười_ cách trung tâm thành phố Vinh khoảng 2 Km, nằm tựa vào dãy núi Hồng Lĩnh hùng vĩ, bên dòng sông Lam xanh biếc. nơi thờ Đức Thánh Hoàng Mười - Ng*ười đã có công dẹp giặc khai khẩn đất hoang, được nhân dân tôn vinh là “ Th*ượng Đẳng Thần”. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách về ăn trưa.
*12h00:* Quý khách trả phòng lên xe về Hà Nội. Trên đ*ường đi có thể dừng chân tại Thanh Hóa mua đặc sản nem chua, dừa…
*18h00:* Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, kết thúc chương trình, hẹn gặp quý khách trong chuyến đi tới.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 950.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Giá bao gồm:*
·         Vận chuyển: Xe đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình).
·         Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
·         Các bữa ăn theo chương trình; tiêu  chuẩn bữa chính 80.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 25.000đ/bữa.
·         Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến.
·         Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh.
·         Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour.
*Giá không bao gồm:*
·         Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.
*- Lưu ý:* Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Miễn phí (Ăn ngủ chung với bố mẹ). Trẻ em từ 5- dưới 10 tuổi: Tính 50% giá người lớn (ngủ chung với bố mẹ, ăn xuất ăn riêng). Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính giá như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------

